# any research on varroa and powdered sugar



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

It has been all but abandoned do to lack of efficacy
https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.3896/IBRA.1.48.1.14 


> The objective of our study was to determine the efficacy of powdered sugar as a varroa control by comparing mite populations, adult bee populations, and brood area in untreated colonies with those in colonies dusted every two weeks for 11 months with 120 g powdered sugar per application. We found that dusting colonies with powdered sugar did not significantly affect the adult bee population (treated: 10061.72 ± 629.42; control: 10691.00 ± 554.44) or amount of brood (treated: 4521.91 ± 342.84 cm2; control: 4472.55 ± 365.85 cm2). We also found no significant differences between the total number of mites per colony (treated: 2112.15 ± 224.62; control: 2197.80 ± 207.75), number of mites per adult bee (treated: 0.080 ± 0.010; control: 0.097 ± 0.010), or number of mites per capped brood cell (treated: 0.112 ± 0.013; control: 0.106 ± 0.018). All data are mean ± s.e. Within the limits of our study and at the application rates used, we did not find that dusting colonies with powdered sugar afforded significant varroa control.


https://bees.caes.uga.edu/content/d...archives/RevisitingPowderedSugar-JAR51414.pdf


> The method was ineffective at reducing varroa in 75% of our analyses. Moreover, 10-month colony survival between treated and non-treated colonies was virtually identical, and poor, at 38-39%. Powdered sugar is thus, at best, another “weak” IPM component that may contribute toward varroa management when used in conjunction with other components.


http://scientificbeekeeping.com/pow...weet-and-safe-but-does-it-really-work-part-3/



> i am not quite sure how/where to look up research


goggle scholar is a great tool
https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0,6&q=powdered+sugar+varroa&btnG=


----------



## Ziholceniflucdu (Sep 21, 2020)

Ah thank you this is precisely what i was looking for. Very helpful.


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

Yeah, powdered sugar mite treatments also tended to kill a lot of brood, the sugar would get in the comb and entomb the larva


----------

